# D&H Switchman Shanty Plymouth PA



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

This shanty, or what is left of it is along the abandoned Delaware and Hudson line through Plymouth. It is very easy to find: Coming from Plymouth, turn left on Flat Road, and drive less then a quarter mile, and turn right to the parking lot for the levy walking trail. If you go to far on Flat Road, turn right at the dead end by the green house, and the road will circle back to the parking lot. Walk up the path to the levy, and continue across the spillway to the former D&H line. I estimate that it's about a quarter mile down on the left side of the path. There is a huge farm field behind it as can be seen in some of the photos. 
Unfortunately, this shanty is in very bad condition. It appears that vandals are routinely trying to destroy it. There have been several fires, and several walls have been smashed. 
This shanty is very similar to the one at the Minors Memorial Park. This one had four windows, one was concreted closed at some point, two solid walls, and a door. The style is slightly different, mostly in the eave detail of the roof. If I had to guess, I would say this one is older.

View attachment 185353


View attachment 185361


View attachment 185369


View attachment 185377


View attachment 185385


View attachment 185393


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. It looks a lot like the one that River Leaf just made.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don’t think I ever heard of the D&H until a few years ago. MTH came out with a D&H RS3 in 2011 and I bought it because it just looks so good. Since then, I’ve been a D&H fan. I really enjoy seeing vestiges of the past and a few years ago, I went looking for traces of the D&H gravity RR and canal. Met a historian in Carbondale who said that most vestiges of the gravity RR are on private property now, but we did manage to see bits of the canal between Waymart and Cuddebackville including the Roebling Aqueduct.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> I don’t think I ever heard of the D&H until a few years ago.


Wash your mouth out!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Thanks for sharing. It looks a lot like the one that River Leaf just made.


It's very similar, it might be a little older.
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well Don, It's certainly aged more!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

That's man made weathering! I got a reply from a member of the Plymouth Historical Society stating they'd love to have this at a minors memorial site not far from where it is now, but have limited funds. I suggested they at least move it to safer ground. This major damage to the concrete was done between October and now. Too bad folks don't realize what they're destroying.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I was corrected on the RR, it was the Delaware Lackawanna and Western. Someone told me it was D&H, but that may have been later.
Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really?


----------

